# Triops For Fry Food?



## wlemay (May 9, 2011)

My brother thinks that these triops will make good food for my piranha fry. He saw that I was trying to give them baby brine shrimp and he wants to try and give them these baby triops that he bought from a hobby store to raise. I know very little about these triops, they seem harmless but I just dont know. Basically he has some eggs and they take 24hr to hatch and they can grow up to 3in long. I dont think they are poisonous or anything like that but I really dont know much about them. I know that the fry like live food so it seems like these could be a potential food source. I know it might sound stupid... but I am curious. What do you guys think?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it would be fine though brine shrimp will be alot cheaper and more economical.


----------

